# Cheney, WA - ISO western wire harness/truck mount 94 suburban



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

Looking for western wiring harness and truck side mount for 1994 Chevy k2500 suburban. New to Plowing and it's an older plow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What type of plow do you have?

Harness and mounts will be different between models of plows


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

To be honest I'm not exactly sure which model it is, I'm waiting for more pictures. Maybe I'll remove post and repost once i get more pictures. I'm new to this and am traveling 1500 miles to get it since I'm on a tight budget. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> What type of plow do you have?
> 
> Harness and mounts will be different between models of plows


Looks like a conventional plow to me


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Kylepnw said:


> traveling 1500 miles to get it since I'm on a tight budget. Thanks


Round trip I hope......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Looks like a conventional plow to me


I agree. That picture was not there when I posted.

Good luck on finding a head gear and pump for that old bird... that is really stone age stuff there.

Hope it is free as those are about 2 or 3 hondo tops here...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hope it is free as those are about 2 or 3 hondo tops here...


Really? What's the going rate for scrap over there?


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah round trip, l


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

$2k-3k for garbage with holes in the blade. One just sold with a few rust holes for $2k


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Kylepnw said:


> $2k-3k for garbage with holes in the blade. One just sold with a few rust holes for $2k


That's still just a blade, then you need a mount.
What's your location


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah its cheap but if someone has a plow for around $1,0000 please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

It come with the mount lights/harness but light have to weld truck side mou t on to my burb. I live in Spokane Wa


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

dieselss said:


> That's still just a blade, then you need a mount.
> What's your location


 It come with the mount lights/harness but light have to weld truck side mou t on to my burb. I live in Spokane Wa


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kylepnw said:


> It come with the mount lights/harness but light have to weld truck side mou t on to my burb. I live in Spokane Wa


And you think that'll be about, what, a six-pack job or a whole case of Busch?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's your money and you are free to do what you like with it. PT Barnum had something to say about it. But every single person on here is going to tell you to run, run, run as far away as possible.


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> It's your money and you are free to do what you like with it. PT Barnum had something to say about it. But every single person on here is going to tell you to run, run, run as far away as possible.


I'm new to this plowing stuff and trust you guys more so if guys say dont buy it I wont buy it. I'll keep an eye out and keep saving. Thanks for all the replys


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dont buy it!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A conventional plow is stone age technology. Cables that need to be ran to the cab, headgear that is always stuck to the truck, parts are no longer stocked by dealers...

If it was at least a uni mount, I would go to bat, but a conventional... make it into a skid steer plow or scrap it. They no longer belong on a truck IMO


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Really? What's the going rate for scrap over there?


Just hit $100 a ton last week...


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> A conventional plow is stone age technology. Cables that need to be ran to the cab, headgear that is always stuck to the truck, parts are no longer stocked by dealers...
> 
> If it was at least a uni mount, I would go to bat, but a conventional... make it into a skid steer plow or scrap it. They no longer belong on a truck IMO


Thanks I appreciate it, I've mine found a c8 Meyers without truck side mount harness and lights or a Blizzard speedwing without harness and truckside mount??? Thoughts


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Find a mount, then go from there.

Blizzard had a buy out so it could be the older ones, or the new ones....pics help.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Vehicle side pieces will vary, but assume that you are going to have to spend up to $1700 for all vehicle pieces not installed since you can't guarantee that you'll find the necessary pieces used


----------



## Kylepnw (Nov 15, 2018)

dieselss said:


> Find a mount, then go from there.
> 
> Blizzard had a buy out so it could be the older ones, or the new ones....pics help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what is called a ph1 blizzard.
Mounts are stupid expensive.

Maybe look into a western unimout


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> That's what is called a ph1 blizzard.
> Mounts are stupid expensive.
> 
> Maybe look into a western unimout


Dont the lights stay on the mount on those?

If so, is there a chance that that one has a mount. Likely not the right one, but a chance?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Seriously you could get a rusted and blown up K2500 pick up with a plow on it for not much more than you're budgeting for just the blade. Buy the whole thing, swap over what you need, scrap whatever you don't need. If it was me that's what I'd be looking for.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Dont the lights stay on the mount on those?


Yes, the older ones pinned to the truckside mount.
The pic, the light bar is just resting on the A-frame


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Yes, the older ones pinned to the truckside mount.
> The pic, the light bar is just resting on the A-frame


10 4... you must see better than me... must be the whole you got two eyes thing or something...


----------

